# Which Reel?



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay. I have a budget of 150 dollars to buy a spinning reel to match with my St. Croix 7' Tidemaster rod. I will be using this outfit for piers and jetties. I have a shimano baitrunner as of now but want something lighter. Baitrunner will be a backup or will be on sale...  

Here are few options that are within the 150 dollar range.

1. Okuma VS 20 or 30 
Good review from TackleTour. Photo is courtsey of Tacktour also. 
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewokumavs20.html









2. Quantum Cabo 20 or 30
Little heavy compared to other reels but it seems like this reel is designed for saltwater (corrosion).









3. Tica Scrambler 2500
New reel from tica. Its about 100 dollars. Anyone have one, how does it compare to the Libra and Abyss?









Other reels on the radar: Shimano Stradic, Penn Slammer.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

PENN SLAMMER!
And stop buying crap that your wife just makes you sell two weeks later - it isn't good for your emotional well-being or your checking account!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

so seriously, not to be a jerk, but why are you looking at OKUMA and TICA? For 150 you can get a NICE reel. Shimano also has some great options...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I've got the Quantum, and it's a nice reel but heavy as h3ll. I'd stay away from it. I'm thinking about replacing mine with the Shimano Twin Power.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> so seriously, not to be a jerk, but why are you looking at OKUMA and TICA? For 150 you can get a NICE reel. Shimano also has some great options...


just want to try something different. I already have two of shimano's reel (stradic and baitrunner). I used to have US made Penn spinfisher (I did like the durability). I also have penn craptiva (loaner or my son). 

Technology in reels are advancing and just wanted to try some of the new reels that are coming out. I read good reviews on the Okuma VS though. I'll be the first to admit I don't like Okumas. I had a avenger and expisor. 

Daiwa Fuego looks very interesting but its around 200 dollars. Detailed review can be found here.
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewdaiwafuegospin.html


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a penn slammer and it is a very nice reel.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

What is the rod rated for ?? I've got a single pc. 7' light power fast action St. Croix that's got a 260 Slammer and 8 lb.test mono on it and it's my go to combo for small stuff. I've also got the single pc. 8' heavy power fast action St. Croix with a 360 Slammer and 15 lb. test power pro on it that is my 1-2 oz. lure tossing stick. I've also got the 460 and 560 Slammers on other rods and will admit to being a HUGE fan of Penn reels.  I know they're built in China now but I was lucky and got all of mine before they went that way. Besides most of the other reels you mentioned are built overseas as well, just something you can't avoid anymore. The Slammers (IMHO) are perfect for lure fishing with the instant antireverse and they're extremely smooth as well. Good luck with whatever you get, for that kind of $$ it should be good.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

rod is rated MH 10-20lbs and 1/2 - 1 1/4oz. Its the travel rod that comes in three pieces.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hope your doing well



SeaSalt said:


> 1. Okuma VS 20 or 30
> lot better (proven over time) reels for 150
> 
> 2. Quantum Cabo 20 or 30
> ...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Neil, good hearing from you.

Yeah, Okuma VS is interesting to me. Especially, reading the review on the tackletour.com. 

I'm probaly going to use 12lb braid on one spool. Haven't decided if I'm going to put braid or mono on the second spool. 

Probaly going to use this combo for lures and metals.

I know Daiwas are nice and strong reels but all their reels look the same to me. I want some variety.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

okuma reels are junks.. get a daiwa tierra or stradic. For a rod in that rating I wouldn't go anything bigger than a 4000 series shimano or 3500 series daiwa. Loaded up with 15lbs braided and you're good to go.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

pulling the trigger this afternoon... I will let everyone know of my decision and reasons why I chose the reel.

in the mean time... :spam:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*seeing that you*

have "Shimano" reels...Why not stick to that company?? Something thats already proven to you.....I have a "Spheros" 4000 on a 7ft lite rod, and it makes a great combo....any reel over 12oz isnt going to feel balance on that rod...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

go for something lite and functional, not some space aged looking piece of junk or you'll just end up buying another reel in a year or two.


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> go for something lite and functional, not some space aged looking piece of junk or you'll just end up buying another reel in a year or two.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Here is what I'd recommend - this reel has a simple reliable design, is built like a truck, and has proven itself for years - Daiwa Black Gold. I just got a BG30 for a lighter alternative to my Baitrunner 4500. Price = $80.

Model Weight	Capacity
---------------------------
BG15	12.3 150/12
BG20 16.9 200/14
BG30 18.9 200/17
BG60 21.9 225/20
BG90 30.9 225/30


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

For some reason I've picked up a lot of Okuma gear. I don't fish nearly as often as many on this board but I can say if you take care of it, it works fine. I have the previous version of the Okuma Inspira 30 & 40. The 30 is paired up with a 7' Allstar. Size wise, I wish it was a 35 size reel since it's just a tad on the small size. The 40 is just too big on a 7' rod and better suited for an 8' rod so if you were to get the VS, I'd avoid the 20 size for a 7' rod. I did pick up an Okuma Aveon AE55. First impression is it's a great smooth reel with what seems to be a pretty good drag. I've yet to catch anything with it but if the VS is better than the AE, I don't see how you can go wrong if you can find it for a good price.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

And the winner is:

*Okuma VS 30a*

Here are my reasons:
1. All aluminum. Everything in this reel is made of aluminum. It would be hard to find an all aluminum reel at this price range. The frame and the rotors are made of aluminum. 
2. Dual drag system that is sealed.
3. Lighter than all the reels that were compared except for the Stradic and the Tierra. But the Stradic and Tierra does not boast of all alumimum parts.
4. 14 ball bearing plus 1 for the roller. It is also hard to find a reel with this many ball bearings at this price range.
5. 5 year warranty. 5 years is 4 more than any other company.

I'll be the first one to say that Okuma reels I have owned were less than desirable. But, with Okuma's great customer service I'm willing to take another chance.

Compare the specs to yourself. 

Okuma VS 30a
5.0:1 14BB 1RB 10.8oz 160/6 120/8 110/10

Shimano Stradic 2500
6.0:1 4BB 1RB 9.7oz 6/200 8/140

Quantum Cabo 30 
5.2:1 8BB 13.4oz 250/6 160/8 120/10

Daiwa BG 20
4.8 3BB 16.9oz 12/275 14/200 17/150

Daiwa Tierra 2500
4.7:1 2CRBB+5BB+1RB 9.6oz 210/6, 170/8, 140/10

Penn Slammer 260
5.1:1 5BB 12oz 240/8


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

now I know why your wife is making you sell all your gear...
It's your money! Why do you think the number of ball bearings is so important? Having so many bb's is just a fad that lesser quality companies use to get you to buy their gear over proven gear that lasts a lifetime.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Just couple notes about spinning reels:

1. Class of Reels
a. Elite Class (200+ dollars): Van Steal, Team Daiwa (Fuego, Steez and etc...), Shimano (Stella), Accurate...
b. High End Class (200 to 100 dollars): Shimano (sustain, stradic), Daiwa (Tierra and etc), Quantum(cabo, boca), Okuma(VS), Penn (slammer, spinfisher) and etc...
c. Mid Tier (100 to 50)
d. Lower Class (50 and below)

2. Once you start climbing, you start noticing the following:
a. Graphite is phased out in the frame and rotor
b. Ball Bearings are made up of better material
c. Drags are increased with natural material and more discs
d. Reels get lighter... so does your wallet.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> now I know why your wife is making you sell all your gear...
> It's your money! Why do you think the number of ball bearings is so important? Having so many bb's is just a fad that lesser quality companies use to get you to buy their gear over proven gear that lasts a lifetime.


I don't think number ball bearings are that important compared to the actual material of the ball bearings and the oil that is used.

Yes, its my discretionary fishing fund!! So, its my money.  I'll let you cast it when I get it.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

SeaSalt said:


> I don't think number ball bearings are that important compared to the actual material of the ball bearings and the oil that is used.
> 
> Yes, its my discretionary fishing fund!! So, its my money.  I'll let you cast it when I get it.


Ohhhh Boy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> now I know why your wife is making you sell all your gear...
> It's your money! Why do you think the number of ball bearings is so important? Having so many bb's is just a fad that lesser quality companies use to get you to buy their gear over proven gear that lasts a lifetime.


wow Trevor....ever seen one of em old antique coffee grinders..the one that you had to turn by hand? That the sond of them spinners that have there bearings crap out or locked up..the ball bearings in the reels eliminates all that from happening. Don't think it is a fad....the anti-reverse, the retreive, the bail...ect..all require bearings to provide additional life and smooth ness to a reel....The ball bearings help the gears run smoothly. BTW - not all ball bearings are made equal....some of em are additionally sheilded...some of em are permanantly lubed....



Yeah you can get a reel that has like 10 ball bearings but the reel casing or material may be inferior..and then end up with a peice of junk when you get it dunked.....but Shimanio, Daiwa's, **new Okumas and Qauntums...all have sturdy and quality material....some better than others.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That was the point I was making without bothering to type it -- 12 or 14 bb's made out of crap verses 4 or 6 made out of good stuff, I'd much rather have the 5 or 6. 

I have mitchel and even heddon reels that are as old as I am. They still work and work well/smooth with no grinding. I caught a 30" plus striper on a mitchell 300 that was ancient. It brought it in like a champ.

My only point is that reels have worke djust fine without 123 ball bearings for years. Only they were made in factories where quality was important. Out of 100 reels maybe one or two were lemons.

I think Okuma and Tica couldn't give a rat's arse about quality. Hopefully that is changing. I would have said the same about Hyundai or Kia 10 years ago but that is no longer the case.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

SeaSalt said:


> I don't think number ball bearings are that important compared to the actual material of the ball bearings and the oil that is used.
> 
> Yes, its my discretionary fishing fund!! So, its my money.  I'll let you cast it when I get it.


Thanks, but I'm not impressed by spinners anymore. I'm like a little kid in a candy store casting new conventional reels though. You should have seen me casting Creamer's 15' daiwa with a Shimano Speedmaster. Not a setup I'd ever really use, but still enjoyed it like heck.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

gotta love those Hyundai's!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

More bearings does not always seems better. Take a look at the abu ambassadeur, most of them has 3 bearing. They stand the test of time. Another example of the daiwa bg, I believe there're only 3 bearings, tough as nail. Okuma 15 with 15 bearings, just another 15 reasons that the reel wont last you very long. 

You shouldn't take advice from the people who wrote these comments/results/testing, but take advice from the guys that fish with those other reels for years in harsh conditions. The guys who put the reel to the real test. I have my capricorn 4k for 3 years now, bought used from P&S. It's still going strong. And I've submerge this reel in the ocean while wading to the breaking fish. And I much as anyone on hear.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> I
> Yes, its my discretionary fishing fund!! So, its my money.  I'll let you cast it when I get it.


Dang... then you shouldn't post on the board that you need advice on the reel.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Dang... then you shouldn't post on the board that you need advice on the reel.


huh? I meant that in context of my money vs my wifes...  

Wanted advice from others because I wanted to see what other reels are out there. For example, I didn't know about Shimano Twin Power...


----------

